# IronMagResearch Peptides Now Available! Chez15 for 15% Off!



## chez (Nov 17, 2014)

Introducing high quality pure peptides from IronMag Research!



IGF1-LR3 1MG
CJC-1295 5MG w/DAC
IPAMORELIN 2MG
GHRP-2 5MG
GHRP-6 5MG
MOD GRF 1-29 2MG
MELANOTAN-2 10 MG

chez15 for 15% off your entire order!


----------

